# Bessacar E540 gas heating



## suehawthorne (Feb 12, 2012)

New to MHs. Now have a Bessacar E540 but can't fathom how to get the gas heating on even with the book. Have switched on the panel, turned the controls to set temperature and gas source but don't know where to go from there. The previous owner set timings for on and off but cannot fathom how to reset the clock to adjust these either. Any help out there?


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Suehawthorne, welcom to the forum, I dont have an answer for you but I am sure that someone will be along in a very short while, they are so helpful on here. Meanwhile you may like to look at

www.swift-talk.co.uk

this site is run by Swift themselves and they have all sorts of manuals and they also have tech people on hand to answer all questions about there vans and just be generaly helpful.

Hope you find your answer soon.

Regards
Lynne


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

depends on the production run/age of your van we have an 07 E560 the low profile version of yours, and although i've still not figured out all the settings once selected you can hold down the variuos buttons on the right and they will cycle through various options


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

We've got a E540 on a 58 plate, if similar to yours we could provide some guidance on the heating controls over the next few days.

Adrian


----------

